# Milan: China Huarong Asset è nella cordata.



## admin (12 Ottobre 2016)

CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande. 
Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.[/SIZE][/B]



Importanti novità dal Corriere dello Sport (Campopiano) in edicola oggi, 12 ottobre, sulla nuova proprietà del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano, il governo di Pechino entrerà nel club attraverso China Huarong, azienda statale con assets da 118 miliardi e due volte il fatturato di Fininvest. Il presidente dell'azienda è Lai Xiaomin, uno degli uomini più potenti della Cina.

Altre notizie di giornata

QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecc...a-se-entrera-societa-vt40940.html#post1075248


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/montella-no-fabregas-ecco-perche-vt40943.html#post1075258


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/montella-...ra-12-ottobre-2016-a-vt40942.html#post1075254


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-...ortunio-di-montolivo-vt40941.html#post1075251


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti novità dal Corriere dello Sport (Campopiano) in edicola oggi, 12 ottobre, sulla nuova proprietà del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano, il governo di Pechino entrerà nel club attraverso China Huarong, azienda statale con assets da 118 miliardi e due volte il fatturato di Fininvest.



credo sia leggermente di più di due volte


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti novità dal Corriere dello Sport (Campopiano) in edicola oggi, 12 ottobre, sulla nuova proprietà del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano, il governo di Pechino entrerà nel club attraverso China Huarong, azienda statale con assets da 118 miliardi e due volte il fatturato di Fininvest.





C-I-A-O PROPRIO  ... questi sono schifosamente ricchi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> credo sia leggermente di più di due volte




Finivest fattura 5 Miliardi .


----------



## de sica (12 Ottobre 2016)

Mutande croccanti


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Ottobre 2016)

Si va a dormire con il sorriso...


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2016)

non ditemi che mi sono addormentato e sto già sognando..vi prego..


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

Così per darvi una proporzione TUTTA la Suning fattura 14 miliardi ..

Volo Raga VOLOOOO


----------



## ralf (12 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti novità dal Corriere dello Sport (Campopiano) in edicola oggi, 12 ottobre, sulla nuova proprietà del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano, il governo di Pechino entrerà nel club attraverso China Huarong, azienda statale con assets da 118 miliardi e due volte il fatturato di Fininvest.



Boom


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finivest fattura 5 Miliardi .



si effettivamente il fatturato è di 12 mld circa...ma ha asset mostruosi. 
Ma la cosa più importante è che questa società è totalmente dello Stato, il Ministero dell Finanza Cinese la controlla


----------



## LukeLike (12 Ottobre 2016)

118 miliardi mi sembra un po' eccessivo onestamente..


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Nella classifica forbes delle aziende e' davanti a Baidu e Evergrande


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> 118 miliardi mi sembra un po' eccessivo onestamente..



non come fatturato, ma come Asset è diverso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

Che poi il discorso sta sempre lì ... se c'è lo stato cinese , quindi controllati dallo stato .. i soldi non saranno più un problema , parliamo di fondi senza limite di spese


----------



## __king george__ (12 Ottobre 2016)

si ma non è che si ricomincia con le listone come a giugno....jack ma,robin li,evergrande,moutai....non fraintendetemi sono abbastanza ottimista per il nostro futuro ma stavolta non vorrei "esaltarmi" troppo in anticipo...


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2016)

scusami Paolo, ti amo troppo ma se la notizia venisse confermata una risata me la faccio...

"ho espresso la volontà di sentire dal Sig. David Han Li quali obbiettivi si fossero prefissati e quali investimenti avessero intenzione di fare" (cit.)


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Ottobre 2016)

O mio dio..............speriamo!


----------



## renzo77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti novità dal Corriere dello Sport (Campopiano) in edicola oggi, 12 ottobre, sulla nuova proprietà del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano, il governo di Pechino entrerà nel club attraverso China Huarong, azienda statale con assets da 118 miliardi e due volte il fatturato di Fininvest.



e' davanti a Baidu , penso che mi sto' sentendo male


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

No vabbe questa se confermata è una bomba atomica...come godo...


----------



## renzo77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> No vabbe questa se confermata è una bomba atomica...come godo...



Ma secondo te Paolo a stò punto ha fatto una tremenda ?

p.s voci confermano che in una nota trasmissione televisiva trash , un umile frontaliere svizzero , sia scappato e abbia fatto perdere le sue tracce


----------



## Zani (12 Ottobre 2016)

STI CAvoli... Speriamo sia vero


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti novità dal Corriere dello Sport (Campopiano) in edicola oggi, 12 ottobre, sulla nuova proprietà del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano, il governo di Pechino entrerà nel club attraverso China Huarong, azienda statale con assets da 118 miliardi e due volte il fatturato di Fininvest. Il presidente dell'azienda è Lai Xiaomin, uno degli uomini più potenti della Cina.
> 
> Altre notizie di giornata
> 
> ...




up


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco perché Pasquale era su di giri.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna ragazzi,Madonna...Se tutto va bene intorno al 20 novembre ci saranno 2 "regali". La cessione,e il raggiungimento degli 83 kg dopo che ne pesavo 126. Se poi c'è davvero un nome del genere...sarà un periodo molto felice


----------



## Coripra (12 Ottobre 2016)

due sole parole...
porca miseria


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Ottobre 2016)

*CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande. 
Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*



Se vabbè Raga


----------



## kipstar (12 Ottobre 2016)

attendo la lista ufficiale...
prendo tutto con le molle...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Lo dico dall'arrivo degli 85 milioni: siamo in una botte di ferro, quei soldi sono la garanzia del closing e nessuno chiude un affare da 1,5 miliardi di investimento se non ha le spalle larghissime..

Non so se vinceremo, ma di sicuro il Milan dei montolivo, abate etc è al capolinea


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*



*Quotate*


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo a 5 investitori. 

Ne mancano 3

Ad ogni nome che esce si sale sempre di più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*



Vediamo se per la centesima volta Campopiano ha anticipato tutti.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (12 Ottobre 2016)

Eh la madonna 0_0


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*



Boooom


----------



## Casnop (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*


Altro che TCL... Questa è dinamite. La Huarong è una banca d'affari e società di consulenza finanziaria che ha salvato migliaia di aziende del Sud-Est asiatico, non solo cinesi, dal fallimento durante la grande crisi del manifatturiero della fine degli anni '90. E' uno degli strumenti di intervento pubblico nell'economia più potenti concepiti dall'amministrazione di Pechino, attraverso cui il Governo si è di fatto ingerito nella politica dei centri economici supportati, si pensi, ad esempio, alla Hong Kong uscita dal Commonwealth britannico. La Huarong piloterà il Milan sul mercato borsistico asiatico. Della Huarong sa benissimo Forchielli, di cui sarà ora interessante sentire la parola, ovviamente se queste indiscrezioni sono confermate. Huarong è puro equity, di fattura pubblica statale. Il regalo di Xi Jinping ai tifosi del Milan.


----------



## Casnop (12 Ottobre 2016)

E il povero Yonghong Li intanto va a farsi un mutuo in banca... Ahi, signorina Colombo. Ahi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E il povero Yonghong Li intanto va a farsi un mutuo in banca... Ahi, signorina Colombo. Ahi.



Esatto hahah


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*



Forchielli ha telefonato a Pechino?


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Ottobre 2016)

I cinesi non hanno ancora raccattato i 420 milioni, c'e gelo


----------



## Black (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*



grazie per il bel risveglio Re!!

questa mattina la giornata comincia benissimo con questa notizia!!!

se le premesse sono queste difficile non sognare grandi nomi!


----------



## Black (12 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E il povero Yonghong Li intanto va a farsi un mutuo in banca... Ahi, signorina Colombo. Ahi.



si infatti!! lasciate che i giornalai scrivano le loro boiate. Durerà poco, già a Gennaio saranno tutti zitti.

p.s. E Forchielli che fine ha fatto?? non parla più?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

renzo77 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te Paolo a stò punto ha fatto una tremenda ?
> 
> p.s voci confermano che in una nota trasmissione televisiva trash , un umile frontaliere svizzero , sia scappato e abbia fatto perdere le sue tracce



Scusa non ho capito il tuo commento  Scusa ma è ancora mattina ahahah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*



AAAHHHHHH quanti mi piacciono queste squallide collette!!!


----------



## Casnop (12 Ottobre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> si infatti!! lasciate che i giornalai scrivano le loro boiate. Durerà poco, già a Gennaio saranno tutti zitti.
> 
> p.s. E Forchielli che fine ha fatto?? non parla più?


Forchielli, credo e non vorrei sbagliare, in passato ha fatto delle conferenze per Huarong. La conosce benissimo. Ha giocherellato da par suo con Haixia e la sua natura provinciale (ma sempre a marchio SDIC) per minimizzarla, ma con la Huarong non può fare altrettanto. Lo leggeremo, come sempre, con piacere.


----------



## neversayconte (12 Ottobre 2016)

Speriamo non smentisca 
Comunque mi sto sentendo male, ci sono in gioco colossi molto più grandi di noi. Per loro spendere 20-40-60 milioni di euro a sessione di mercato è come dare l'elemosina al marocchino al semaforo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque essendo quotati in borsa non possono confermare? O sbaglio?


----------



## Gekyn (12 Ottobre 2016)

Per adesso sto con i piedi per terra, ma se dovesse avverarsi abbiamo fatto il botto.


----------



## Casnop (12 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque essendo quotati in borsa non possono confermare? O sbaglio?


Devono smentire se non è vero. Problemi di aggiotaggio sulle quotazioni di borsa. Attendiamo.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Ottobre 2016)

La giornalista della Gazzetta troverà il citofono della loro sede??


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2016)

Qualcuno sa cosa scrive forchielli su twitter a proposito di questa notizia??
Sono stato bloccato non ho modo di verificarlo


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Devono smentire se non è vero. Problemi di aggiotaggio sulle quotazioni di borsa. Attendiamo.



secondo te il mistero delle cordate è nascosto anche per via della quotazione in borsa?


----------



## Casnop (12 Ottobre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> secondo te il mistero delle cordate è nascosto anche per via della quotazione in borsa?


Campopiano nei suoi articoli accenna ad una doppia lista, di coloro che, al 5 agosto, avevano dato la propria disponibilità ad entrare nel fondo SES, e di coloro che poi vi hanno fatto effettivo accesso. Le due liste a quanto pare non coincidono, e vi è mobilità tra l'una e l'altra. Può darsi che i soggetti della prima abbiano preteso riservatezza fino all'accesso alla seconda onde evitare speculazioni sui loro titoli. Non abbiamo esperienze di questo tipo di costruzioni, in genere l'hedge fund si fonda su un patto blindato anche quanto ai soggetti, ma questa è una operazione molto diversa, aperta, innovativa, dove il movimento dei soci avviene sotto il controllo della mano pubblica statale, che protegge e garantisce sullo sblocco dei fondi per gli investimenti, consentendo agli interessati di poter fare valutazioni di strategia più approfondite sino al termine ultimo per chiudere il listino, termine che, a quanto pare, sta per scadere o forse è già scaduto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Speriamo non smentisca
> Comunque mi sto sentendo male, ci sono in gioco colossi molto più grandi di noi. Per loro spendere 20-40-60 milioni di euro a sessione di mercato è come dare l'elemosina al marocchino al semaforo.



Si poi attenzione , non è che il nano è un povero ma è mancata la volontà di investire quindi in termini assoluti la capacità di investire non è direttamente proporzionale alle " proprietà " o fatturato di un azienda .

Detto questo , si ... per questi spendere 70 milioni per un giocatore .. che poi non li spendono manco tutti loro visto che saranno dentro a tot percentuale quindi il costo ipotetico di 70 milioni viene diviso in percentuale per tutte le aziende ... dicevo 70 milioni per queste aziende sono bruscolini ... 

Basterebbe che ogni azienda delle 7/8 in proporzione alla percentuale mettesse 20/30 milioni a testa che ti ripeto per loro sono niente.. e avremmo una potenza di fuoco ECONOMICA ogni anno mostruosa..


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> secondo te il mistero delle cordate è nascosto anche per via della quotazione in borsa?



O più semplicemente perchè non è necessario dire chi sono sti cavolo di componenti, cioè, non sono i tifosi che devono conoscerli, ma sono le istituzioni che devono verificare/controllare la bontà dell'operazione.

Tradotto: lo diranno ai tifosi quando sarà ufficiale e ci saranno le firme, fino ad allora sarà tutto riservato perchè *non sono fatti nostri*


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*


Porcavacca che risveglio ragazzii!!! Campopiano ha fatto il botto di capodanno anticipato...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Campopiano nei suoi articoli accenna ad una doppia lista, di coloro che, al 5 agosto, avevano dato la propria disponibilità ad entrare nel fondo SES, e di coloro che poi vi hanno fatto effettivo accesso. Le due liste a quanto pare non coincidono, e vi è mobilità tra l'una e l'altra. Può darsi che i soggetti della prima abbiano preteso riservatezza fino all'accesso alla seconda onde evitare speculazioni sui loro titoli. Non abbiamo esperienze di questo tipo di costruzioni, in genere l'hedge fund si fonda su un patto blindato anche quanto ai soggetti, ma questa è una operazione molto diversa, aperta, innovativa, dove il movimento dei soci avviene sotto il controllo della mano pubblica statale, che protegge e garantisce sullo sblocco dei fondi per gli investimenti, consentendo agli interessati di poter fare valutazioni di strategia più approfondite sino al termine ultimo per chiudere il listino, termine che, a quanto pare, sta per scadere o forse è già scaduto.



Io mi sono fatto un idea .. che i player interessati a questa operazione erano molti di più degli slot disponibili .. quindi ad un certo punto qualcuno , il Deus ex machina dell operazione ha dovuto scegliere chi inserire e chi no .

ma è solo una mia idea , questa operazione in Cina fa gola a tantissimi .


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si poi attenzione , non è che il nano è un povero ma è mancata la volontà di investire quindi in termini assoluti la capacità di investire non è direttamente proporzionale alle " proprietà " o fatturato di un azienda .
> 
> Detto questo , si ... per questi spendere 70 milioni per un giocatore .. che poi non li spendono manco tutti loro visto che saranno dentro a tot percentuale quindi il costo ipotetico di 70 milioni viene diviso in percentuale per tutte le aziende ... dicevo 70 milioni per queste aziende sono bruscolini ...
> 
> Basterebbe che ogni azienda delle 7/8 in proporzione alla percentuale mettesse 20/30 milioni a testa che ti ripeto per loro sono niente.. e avremmo una potenza di fuoco ECONOMICA ogni anno mostruosa..



Sì però non stiamo giocando a football manager eheheh

Questa è gente che acquista il Milan per poi quotarlo in borsa e guadagnarci  Per fare ciò serve prima di tutto riportare il bilancio in pareggio e non è che lo fai facendo campagne acquisti da 150 milioni l'anno, anzi, semmai è il contrario eheheh

Traduco: non aspettatevi mercati sulla falsa riga del PSG o del City fino a che il bilancio non sarà in pareggio.

In 3 anni hanno "promesso" di investire 350 milioni di euro, 100 di questi arriveranno alla firma del closing (pari pari la perdita), nel 2017 se non dovessero esserci di nuovo le coppe, andranno via altri 100 milioni di euro di perdita (e saremmo a 200 in meno di un anno) ne resteranno 150 per due anni di quelli promessi.

Andateci piano con i voli pindarici, questi non sono sceicchi, questi sono miliardari cinesi che prima di spendere 1 euro ci pensano due volte e se li spendono è perchè voglion ovedere i risultati...


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Forchielli ha telefonato a Pechino?



Si gli hanno risposto:'' Focchielli? chi è Focchielli?? non rompele,andale via!! via !!!!


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Sì però non stiamo giocando a football manager eheheh
> 
> Questa è gente che acquista il Milan per poi quotarlo in borsa e guadagnarci  Per fare ciò serve prima di tutto riportare il bilancio in pareggio e non è che lo fai facendo campagne acquisti da 150 milioni l'anno, anzi, semmai è il contrario eheheh
> 
> ...


Ma lasciaci sognare..lasciaci gridare!! io senza il Milan non so stareeeeee...

Che ne sappiamo cosa vogliono fare?? Magari ci mettono subito un pacco di soldi...sai quanta pubblicità si possono fare quelle aziende fregiandosi del marchio Milan? E'come se comprassero la Ferrari...


----------



## Coripra (12 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi sono fatto un idea .. che i player interessati a questa operazione erano molti di più degli slot disponibili .. quindi ad un certo punto qualcuno , il Deus ex machina dell operazione ha dovuto scegliere chi inserire e chi no .
> 
> ma è solo una mia idea , questa operazione in Cina fa gola a tantissimi .



Quello di cui vado cianciando (spero non a sproposito) qua e là nei vari thread da molto tempo.


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi sono fatto un idea .. che i player interessati a questa operazione erano molti di più degli slot disponibili .. quindi ad un certo punto qualcuno , il Deus ex machina dell operazione ha dovuto scegliere chi inserire e chi no .
> 
> ma è solo una mia idea , questa operazione in Cina fa gola a tantissimi .



Bhe, basta vedere la guerra che si è svolta sulle pagine di Bloomberg  parliamo sempre del quarto club mondiale per tifosi


----------



## wfiesso (12 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> ...



Come sempre attendo conferme ufficiali, ma qui c'è da squirtare duro


----------



## Coripra (12 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> *Ma lasciaci sognare..lasciaci gridare!*! io senza il Milan non so stareeeeee...
> 
> Che ne sappiamo cosa vogliono fare?? Magari ci mettono subito un pacco di soldi...sai quanta pubblicità si possono fare quelle aziende fregiandosi del marchio Milan? E'come se comprassero la Ferrari...



Così mi piaci! E così mi sento pure io... hehehhe
... (cantavi a mo' di Pappalardo?  )


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Sì però non stiamo giocando a football manager eheheh
> 
> Questa è gente che acquista il Milan per poi quotarlo in borsa e guadagnarci  Per fare ciò serve prima di tutto riportare il bilancio in pareggio e non è che lo fai facendo campagne acquisti da 150 milioni l'anno, anzi, semmai è il contrario eheheh
> 
> ...



Vero , tutto vero e corretto quello che dici .. però in questo caso c'è di mezzo lo stato cinese che ha ordinato di andare a dominare il mondo del calcio . 

Poi , come ti hanno scritto sopra.. lasciaci sognare


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma lasciaci sognare..lasciaci gridare!! io senza il Milan non so stareeeeee...
> 
> Che ne sappiamo cosa vogliono fare?? Magari ci mettono subito un pacco di soldi...sai quanta pubblicità si possono fare quelle aziende fregiandosi del marchio Milan? E'come se comprassero la Ferrari...



Bhè non lo fanno di sicuro per tifo  Di sicuro non investono 100 milioni a testa per rimettercene ogni anno 20/30 per le perdite, e chi sono?La Caritas?

Se un imprenditore spende 800 milioni per un affare è perchè spera di ricavarne il doppio in un periodo medio/lungo. Il mecenatismo nel calcio è finito, mettetevelo in testa.

Con questo non voglio dire che arriveranno e non faranno mercato, dico solo che non verranno qui a spendere 300 milioni l'anno sul mercato come molti di voi pensano perchè poi gli "obiettivi" della stampa sarete voi quando sul mercato si spenderanno "solo" 80 milioni e igiornali scriveranno "i cinesi poveri che promettono 350 milioni ne spendono solo 80"...


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Milan agli occhi del mondo è come il Real poche storie ragazzuoli...se Berlusconi non si fosse stufato 10 anni fa a quest ora saremmo a battagliare con loro per chi ha più champions...

Detto questo,non mi stupisco che Asset così grossi siano interessati a noi...Chissà da quanti anni faranno la corte a Berlusconi venendo respinti ed ora finalmente stanno riuscendo nel loro intento.

E secondo me le aziende che entrano nell'affare sanno benissimo che per via di pubblicità ne trarranno un beneficio incalcolabile.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Bhè non lo fanno di sicuro per tifo  Di sicuro non investono 100 milioni a testa per rimettercene ogni anno 20/30 per le perdite, e chi sono?La Caritas?
> 
> Se un imprenditore spende 800 milioni per un affare è perchè spera di ricavarne il doppio in un periodo medio/lungo. Il mecenatismo nel calcio è finito, mettetevelo in testa.
> 
> Con questo non voglio dire che arriveranno e non faranno mercato, dico solo che non verranno qui a spendere 300 milioni l'anno sul mercato come molti di voi pensano perchè poi gli "obiettivi" della stampa sarete voi quando sul mercato si spenderanno "solo" 80 milioni e igiornali scriveranno "i cinesi poveri che promettono 350 milioni ne spendono solo 80"...



Si vabbè 300 milioni all'anno sono impossibili dai non estremizzare...non li spende nemmeno il city e PSg.

Suning è venuta a Milano a spendere un bel pò caro mio...hanno in mente un piano a lunghissimo termine e per questo non si risparmieranno comeinvestimenti iniziali.


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , tutto vero e corretto quello che dici .. però in questo caso c'è di mezzo lo stato cinese che ha ordinato di andare a dominare il mondo del calcio .
> 
> Poi , come ti hanno scritto sopra.. lasciaci sognare



Sì, io non sono contro i sogni, però ricordo benissimo le montagne russe degli umori su questo forum quando ungiorn ousciva il nome Baidu e due giorni dopo quello di Wu...e il titolo della Gazzetta "Wu Compra"...

Quindi volevo solo riportarvi con i piedi per terra, perchè a gennaio sicuramente non si spenderà tanto sul mercato (non c'è tanta roba a meno che non si vogliano vomitare milioni sul mercato) e a gennaio ricominceranno con la solita tiritera di "cinesi poveri" eh...e da gennaio ad agosto (quando vedremo i veri botti), la strada sarà lunga eh


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Ottobre 2016)

Non so voi ma io sento profumo di Berlusconi bis.

Mi spiego: Berlusconi si presentò al mondo del calcio con una disponibilità economica molto superiore ad ogni altra, che gli permetteva di fare il bello e cattivo tempo (fu il primo grande magnate del calcio moderno)

Ad oggi, lo chiedo con umiltà, esiste una realtà calcistica che abbia finanze anche solo paragonabili a questi ENORMI multinazionali?
Al momento mi viene in mente:

Barcelona- Azionariato popolare quindi NO
Real Madrid- Florentino Perez, la cui ricchezza non puoi chiaramente competere con una cordata con asset del genere, quindi NO
Bayern Monaco- Ha dietro Adidas , che è 523esima (sotto huarong di circa 150 posizioni) quindi NO
Chelsea- C'è dietro Abramovich, che ha un patrimonio poco superiore a quello di berlusconi quindi NO
Man. Utd- C'è dietro la famiglia Glazer che non ha queste enormi capacità, quindi NO
Inter- Gruppo Suning, che come grandezza è all'incirca TCL (gli è sopra di una trentina di posizioni), quindi aggiungendo Huarong NO
Juventus- Gruppo Exor (406) e credo la FCA (506), ma sappiamo che non immettono denaro per acquisti, quindi NO

Gli unici dubbi che ho riguardano il City e il PSG... chi mi ragguaglia?

Comunque aspetto le conferme, tanto ormai mancano una quarantina di giorni (anche se credo che ci sarà una sorpresina attorno al 20 ottobre...  )


----------



## Casnop (12 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi sono fatto un idea .. che i player interessati a questa operazione erano molti di più degli slot disponibili .. quindi ad un certo punto qualcuno , il Deus ex machina dell operazione ha dovuto scegliere chi inserire e chi no .
> 
> ma è solo una mia idea , questa operazione in Cina fa gola a tantissimi .


Si, l'operazione potremmo definirla una sollecitazione pubblica all'investimento, con Yonghong Li gran commis dell'operazione per conto del governo (e, probabilmente, intestatario fiduciario di beni per conto di un alto esponente politico il cui nome è rimasto secretato per opportunità, e che per contratto non apparirà mai: una mia illazione, sia chiaro). Repubblica ne parla chiaramente oggi, mi sembra.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Sì, io non sono contro i sogni, però ricordo benissimo le montagne russe degli umori su questo forum quando ungiorn ousciva il nome Baidu e due giorni dopo quello di Wu...e il titolo della Gazzetta "Wu Compra"...
> 
> Quindi volevo solo riportarvi con i piedi per terra, perchè a gennaio sicuramente non si spenderà tanto sul mercato (non c'è tanta roba a meno che non si vogliano vomitare milioni sul mercato) e a gennaio ricominceranno con la solita tiritera di "cinesi poveri" eh...e da gennaio ad agosto (quando vedremo i veri botti), la strada sarà lunga eh



Dubito che d'ora in poi diranno cinesi poveri....ora il nuovo tormentone sarà ''cinesi tirchi''


----------



## Heaven (12 Ottobre 2016)

Se è vero, possono iniziare a tremare tutti


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si vabbè 300 milioni all'anno sono impossibili dai non estremizzare...non li spende nemmeno il city e PSg.
> 
> Suning è venuta a Milano a spendere un bel pò caro mio...hanno in mente un piano a lunghissimo termine e per questo non si risparmieranno comeinvestimenti iniziali.



Suning ha preso l'Inter gratis (o quasi)...si sono presi solo i debiti, in pratica, quindi ogni euro che guadagnano per loro è un euro guadagnato, il loro può anche essere un investimento a breve termine, il tempo di ripulire il bilancio e se ne liberano subito incassando, una volta che avranno aperto i primi negozi in Europa.

Quelli del Milan spendono 520 milioni subito, se ne accollano 200 di debiti e promettono investimenti (coperture di perdite per intenderci) per 350 milioni di euro. Il loro non è un investimento sul mercato calciatori di gennaio è giugno 2017...il loro è un investimento almeno quinquennale (squadra, stadio, merchandising) per azzerare le perdite, riportare il Milan a vincere e sopratutto esportarlo nel mondo (non solo in Europa). Quindi non mi strapperei i capelli se i prossimi mercati fossero "oculati"...i risultati noi li vedremo tra 3/4 anni, perchè l'investimento fatto da questo gruppo è a lunga scadenza...avete la pazienza di aspettare?

Per intenderci, la Juve in Italia è troppo avanti rispetto a noi ("collabora" con almeno 2 squadre della Serie A) e Roma Napoli ed Inter diciamo che hanno 1 anno di vantaggio su di noi, in Europa oggi ci sono almeno una decina di club superiori a noi, questo gap non lo recuperi con i mercati di gennaio e giugno eh...


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Suning ha preso l'Inter gratis (o quasi)...si sono presi solo i debiti, in pratica, quindi ogni euro che guadagnano per loro è un euro guadagnato, il loro può anche essere un investimento a breve termine, il tempo di ripulire il bilancio e se ne liberano subito incassando, una volta che avranno aperto i primi negozi in Europa.
> 
> Quelli del Milan spendono 520 milioni subito, se ne accollano 200 di debiti e promettono investimenti (coperture di perdite per intenderci) per 350 milioni di euro. Il loro non è un investimento sul mercato calciatori di gennaio è giugno 2017...il loro è un investimento almeno quinquennale (squadra, stadio, merchandising) per azzerare le perdite, riportare il Milan a vincere e sopratutto esportarlo nel mondo (non solo in Europa). Quindi non mi strapperei i capelli se i prossimi mercati fossero "oculati"...i risultati noi li vedremo tra 3/4 anni, perchè l'investimento fatto da questo gruppo è a lunga scadenza...avete la pazienza di aspettare?
> 
> Per intenderci, la Juve in Italia è troppo avanti rispetto a noi ("collabora" con almeno 2 squadre della Serie A) e Roma Napoli ed Inter diciamo che hanno 1 anno di vantaggio su di noi, in Europa oggi ci sono almeno una decina di club superiori a noi, questo gap non lo recuperi con i mercati di gennaio e giugno eh...



Si ma noi abbiamo una cordata di imprenditori con lo Stato decisamente a fare da regia....loro solo un azienda...

P.s. io la pazienza ce l'ho ma tu non metti le mani avanti ma tutto il corpo...resta a guardare come tutti,non avventurarti in previsioni nelle quali nessuno può saperne molto.


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma noi abbiamo una cordata di imprenditori con lo Stato decisamente a fare da regia....loro solo un azienda...
> 
> P.s. io la pazienza ce l'ho ma tu non metti le mani avanti ma tutto il corpo...resta a guardare come tutti,non avventurarti in previsioni nelle quali nessuno può saperne molto.



Io non metto le mani avanti  io sto solo cercando di portare "ragione" su queste pagine eheheheh perchè se domani Ruiu o la Gazzetta dello Sport scrivono che "ci sono problemi", qui si ricomincia con la depressione giornaliera ehehehh

La ragione dice che questi investono a medio e lungo termine che tradotto significa che l'obiettivo non è vincere tutto nel 2017/2018, ma il loro obiettivo è magari costruire fino al 2020 (e voi riuscireste a resistere a campagne di fango per tre anni?), e poi vincere tutto per un decennio


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Io non metto le mani avanti  io sto solo cercando di portare "ragione" su queste pagine eheheheh perchè se domani Ruiu o la Gazzetta dello Sport scrivono che "ci sono problemi", qui si ricomincia con la depressione giornaliera ehehehh
> 
> La ragione dice che questi investono a medio e lungo termine che tradotto significa che l'obiettivo non è vincere tutto nel 2017/2018, ma il loro obiettivo è magari costruire fino al 2020 (e voi riuscireste a resistere a campagne di fango per tre anni?), e poi vincere tutto per un decennio


Ma è ovvio che si debba costruire con calma..lo dice il FPF prima di tutto...altrimenti il PSG a quest'ora aveva Messi e CR7 in squadra.

Comunque ragazzi in tutto ciò c è una verità scandalosa: Berlusconi quando parlava di 2 soggetti nella cordata che superano i 10 MLD di fatturato non mentiva.Questa è la notizia più agghiacciante.Berlusconi ha detto la verità.


----------



## Casnop (12 Ottobre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Io non metto le mani avanti  io sto solo cercando di portare "ragione" su queste pagine eheheheh perchè se domani Ruiu o la Gazzetta dello Sport scrivono che "ci sono problemi", qui si ricomincia con la depressione giornaliera ehehehh
> 
> La ragione dice che questi investono a medio e lungo termine che tradotto significa che l'obiettivo non è vincere tutto nel 2017/2018, ma il loro obiettivo è magari costruire fino al 2020 (e voi riuscireste a resistere a campagne di fango per tre anni?), e poi vincere tutto per un decennio


Magari avessero la fortuna, e la bravura, di Silvio, che dopo tre anni era già in cima al mondo come risultati sportivi. Glielo auguriamo.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Magari avessero la fortuna, e la bravura, di Silvio, che dopo tre anni era già in cima al mondo come risultati sportivi. Glielo auguriamo.



Impossibile paragonare le 2 epoche.Decisamente più difficle vincere ora che 30 anni fa,con tutti questi magnati e sceicchi nel calcio odierno.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> Il coinvolgimento dello Stato è totale, tant'è che il suo chairman, Mr. Lai Xiaomin, è anche segretario del CPC China Huarong Committee. Mr. Lai, oltre ad avere varie posizioni sociali e accademiche, ricopre la carica di vice chairman della China Enterprise Confederation (organizzazione che funge da ponte tra lo Stato e le imprese cinesi, similmente alla nostra Confindustria) ed è il vice presidente della China Chamber of International Commerce (Camerca di commercio internazionale cinese), conosciuta anche come China Council for the Promotion of International Trade. Si tratta di un ente commerciale del governo cinese nato nel '52 con lo scopo di sviluppare la cooperazione commerciale e gli scambi con l'estero.*



con un fatturato, e soprattutto utili, del genere questi potevano comprarci tranquillamente anche da soli..se poi guardiamo gli asset, beh, mi viene in mente quando Sensi vendeva i gioielli di famiglia per "mantenere" la Roma..questi se vendono i "gioielli di famiglia" comprano Barcellona Real Madrid Chelsea Man Utd Man City PSG Juve Bayern e poi mettono i giocatori al posto dei nani da giardino.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Ottobre 2016)

Attendiamo ormai il closing con la lista ufficiale.. ormai non dovrebbe mancare tantissimo...
Speriamo sia vero..


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Attendiamo ormai il closing con la lista ufficiale.. ormai non dovrebbe mancare tantissimo...
> Speriamo sia vero..



Si dice che entro 8-10 giorni dovrebbero uscire tutti i nomi...YUPPPIIIII


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi in tutto ciò c è una verità scandalosa: Berlusconi quando parlava di 2 soggetti nella cordata che superano i 10 MLD di fatturato non mentiva.Questa è la notizia più agghiacciante.Berlusconi ha detto la verità.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



ahahaah ucciso dalle risate...
Sono troppo divertenti i ragazzini del Minnesota


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Ottobre 2016)

Incrocio le dita


----------



## Reblanck (12 Ottobre 2016)

Chiaro che la notizia ti fa rimanere schokkato ,ma anche questa estate sempre dal solito "giornalista" ho sentito parlare di Robin Lee,Jack Ma,Baidu ect ect per poi sapere che non erano dentro l'affare.
Aspetto con ansia di sapere i nomi ufficiali di questa cordata poi ne parliamo.
Consiglio di rimanere con i piedi per terra a tutti perché poi ce ne potremmo pentire.


----------



## Reblanck (12 Ottobre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli unici dubbi che ho riguardano il City e il PSG... chi mi ragguaglia?
> 
> Comunque aspetto le conferme, tanto ormai mancano una quarantina di giorni (anche se credo che ci sarà una sorpresina attorno al 20 ottobre...  )



I cinesi sono i più ricchi di tutti ma non sono e si muovono come i sceicchi .


----------



## Casnop (12 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> I cinesi sono i più ricchi di tutti ma non sono e si muovono come i sceicchi .


Vengono a fare affari, non a giocare con il meccano preferito. Strategie a breve (risanamento, potenziamento della squadra, obiettivi sportivi), a medio (potenziamento marchio e rete commerciale, stadio proprietario) ed a lungo termine (quotazione in borsa, rivendita del capitale, promozione sociale del calcio cinese nel mondo tramite acquisizione di know-how). Un lavoro lungo e bello tosto, ma molto ambizioso.


----------



## Coripra (12 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Chiaro che la notizia ti fa rimanere schokkato ,ma anche questa estate sempre dal solito "giornalista" ho sentito parlare di Robin Lee,Jack Ma,Baidu ect ect per poi sapere che non erano dentro l'affare.
> Aspetto con ansia di sapere i nomi ufficiali di questa cordata poi ne parliamo.
> Consiglio di rimanere con i piedi per terra a tutti perché poi ce ne potremmo pentire.



Per me andava già bene prima con quel poco che si sapeva, quindi non mi posso pentire di nulla.
Ma intanto sono allegro e questo fa moooolto bene alle coronarie


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2016)

Speriamo che sia la verità e se lo è.......


----------



## kolao95 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Chiaro che la notizia ti fa rimanere schokkato ,ma anche questa estate sempre dal solito "giornalista" ho sentito parlare di Robin Lee,Jack Ma,Baidu ect ect per poi sapere che non erano dentro l'affare.
> Aspetto con ansia di sapere i nomi ufficiali di questa cordata poi ne parliamo.
> Consiglio di rimanere con i piedi per terra a tutti perché poi ce ne potremmo pentire.



Bravo Re.


----------



## koti (12 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> CorSport: finalmente è arrivato. Il nome che tutti i tifosi aspettavano. Il colosso che da sicurezza e tranquillità. Dopo TCL, eccone un altro, ancora più grande.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questo coinvolgimento, molto vicine all'affare, hanno chiesto di restare segrete, ma hanno confermato: China Huarong Asset Management attualmente è nella lista della Sino-Europe che rileverà il Milan. E molto probabilmente (così come TCL) farà parte della lista finale che verrà presentata tra pochi giorni. Ma di chi si tratta?
> China Huarong Asset Management è la più grande impresa finanziaria pubblica in termini di asset. Infatti nel 2016 conta assets per ben 118 miliardi di dollari, con un fatturato annuo di 11,3 miliardi e profitti per 2,3 miliardi. Per comprendere la portata di questo colosso, in classifica Forbes si piazza perfino davanti a Baidu (di una posizione) ed Evergrande (lo precede di 7 posizioni, piazzandosi al 348° posto tra le 2000 aziende più potenti del mondo). Il motivo? Evergrande, pur contando su un fatturato più alto, ha meno assets e un profitto inferiore. China Huarong Asset Management è un'impresa pubblica, non bancaria, approvata dal Consiglio di Stato e co-fondato dal Ministero delle Finanze della Repubblica Popolare della Cina, che attualmente è l'attuale "proprietario" di questa immensa società. China Huarong fa parte insieme a China Great Wall Asset Management, China Orient Asset Management e China Cinda Asset Management, delle 4 asset companies interamente detenute dallo Stato cinese per il tramite del Ministero delle Finanze. Furono create nel 1998 con l'intento di fronteggiare la grande crisi finanziaria ed i loro obiettivi vengono prefissati dal Governo centrale, da perseguire utilizzando risorse statali.
> Tra gli investitori di questo colosso figura anche la China Life Group e nel 2014 la società ha aperto le porte a 7 società: Warburg Pincus, CSI, Khazanah Nasional, China International Capital Corp, COFCO Group, Fosun and Goldman Sachs. La società ha sviluppato un network che copre 30 province, regioni autonome e diverse municipalità della Cina (inclusa Honk Kong), e presenta anche 31 filiali e altre ramificazioni sparse per la nazione.
> ...


Si, come Evergrande e Robin Li


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Si, come Evergrande e Robin Li


Vediamo...C è da dire che evergrande potrebbe esserci stata prima della scissione delle cordate e Robin Li era solo una sua supposizione.


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Intanto Ravezzani conferma la notizia di Huarong nella cordata e aggiunge anche la China Merchant Bank nella cordata


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Intanto Ravezzani conferma la notizia di Huarong nella cordata e aggiunge anche la China Merchant Bank nella cordata



Si e continua anche a dire che i soldi x il mercato non ci sono...solo quelli per l'acquisto ahahahah...


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si e continua anche a dire che i soldi x il mercato non ci sono...solo quelli per l'acquisto ahahahah...



Ahahahaha allucinante


----------



## Reblanck (12 Ottobre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Per me andava già bene prima con quel poco che si sapeva, quindi non mi posso pentire di nulla.
> Ma intanto sono allegro e questo fa moooolto bene alle coronarie



Chiaro rende felice anche me (temporaneamente) poi però quando metto in moto il cervello e penso a tutto quello che è successo in questa vicenda e leggo il "giornalista" che ha firmato questo articolo ,tra me e me mi dico "FINO A CHE NON è TUTTO UFFICIALE NON CREDO A NIENTE"
Aspetto la fine di novembre e prego di non prenderla per l'ennesima volta in quel posto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha allucinante



Io me li vedo...tutti riuniti in una sala oscura, su poltrone d'oro massiccio, accarezzando i loro gatti (tipico simbolo di potere ahah) e circondati da montagne di dollari a ragionare su come poter mai fare mercato e arrivare anche a fine mese


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si e continua anche a dire che i soldi x il mercato non ci sono...solo quelli per l'acquisto ahahahah...



ahahaah che robe...


----------



## Coripra (12 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Chiaro rende felice anche me (temporaneamente) poi però quando metto in moto il cervello e penso a tutto quello che è successo in questa vicenda e leggo il "giornalista" che ha firmato questo articolo ,tra me e me mi dico "FINO A CHE NON è TUTTO UFFICIALE NON CREDO A NIENTE"
> Aspetto la fine di novembre e prego di non prenderla per l'ennesima volta in quel posto.



Fino ad ora, per come è andata la trattativa, mi sembra che ce l'abbiamo ancora intatto 
Per me, il triste pregresso è definitivamente nel dimenticatoio: e aspetto anch'io, ovvio... ma col sorriso sulle labbra

(a proposito di sorriso...ma quando cambierai quel cavolo di avatar che ogni volta che lo vedo mi scatta la mano a mo' di schiaffone???  )


----------



## fra29 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> con un fatturato, e soprattutto utili, del genere* questi potevano comprarci tranquillamente anche da soli.*.se poi guardiamo gli asset, beh, mi viene in mente quando Sensi vendeva i gioielli di famiglia per "mantenere" la Roma..questi se vendono i "gioielli di famiglia" comprano Barcellona Real Madrid Chelsea Man Utd Man City PSG Juve Bayern e poi mettono i giocatori al posto dei nani da giardino.



Appunto.. Un dubbio per i nostri esperti @Re e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], ma perché in una simile operazione il governo ha dovuto mettere insieme tutto i pezzi e non presentarsi solo con Yonghong Li + Huarong/Haixia?
Perché coinvolgere "piccole" aziende quali quelle a dei magneti è quella delle lattine?
I fondi come funzionano? Se ad esempio il club necessita di un aumento di capitale non è limitante aere un colosso con magari lo stesso 10% della società ch fattura 200 mil/anno come quella dei magneti?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. Un dubbio per i nostri esperti @Re e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], ma perché in una simile operazione il governo ha dovuto mettere insieme tutto i pezzi e non presentarsi solo con Yonghong Li + Huarong/Haixia?
> Perché coinvolgere "piccole" aziende quali quelle a dei magneti è quella delle lattine?
> I fondi come funzionano? Se ad esempio il club necessita di un aumento di capitale non è limitante aere un colosso con magari lo stesso 10% della società ch fattura 200 mil/anno come quella dei magneti?



Secondo me è anche per pubblicità per le suddette aziende...in secondo luogo sempre meglio dividere le spese che accollarsi tutto


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. Un dubbio per i nostri esperti @Re e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], ma perché in una simile operazione il governo ha dovuto mettere insieme tutto i pezzi e non presentarsi solo con Yonghong Li + Huarong/Haixia?
> Perché coinvolgere "piccole" aziende quali quelle a dei magneti è quella delle lattine?
> I fondi come funzionano? Se ad esempio il club necessita di un aumento di capitale non è limitante aere un colosso con magari lo stesso 10% della società ch fattura 200 mil/anno come quella dei magneti?



Se posso contribuire anche io a darti una chiave di lettura riguardo la presenza di Jilin Yongda (quella delle lattine non mi pare sia ufficialmente dentro), penso che si tratti di una strategia per aumentare il valore dell'azienda inserendola in un contesto solido e vincente.. Strategia che suppongo studiata da qualcuno in alto, non solo dai dirigenti della stessa Yongda, e tale ipotesi acquisterebbe credibilità se effettivamente ci fosse Huarong, ovvero chi garantisce la serietà dell'operazione tramite il controllo statale, e presumibilmente anche una bella iniezione di fondi, essendo oltretutto specializzata nel rivalutare realtà in crisi (o almeno così ho letto).

Certo se poi si scopre che alla fine Huarong non è dentro, il discorso decade, ma io son convinto che qualche grandissima azienda c'è per forza, se non è quella sarà un'altra, e ovviamente deterrà un buon numero di quote, sicuramente più di Yongda, tale da assicurare gli investimenti che servono, al contrario delle partecipanti più piccole che invece contribuiranno in misura minore secondo la loro percentuale.


----------



## Reblanck (12 Ottobre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. Un dubbio per i nostri esperti @Re e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], ma perché in una simile operazione il governo ha dovuto mettere insieme tutto i pezzi e non presentarsi solo con Yonghong Li + Huarong/Haixia?
> Perché coinvolgere "piccole" aziende quali quelle a dei magneti è quella delle lattine?
> I fondi come funzionano? Se ad esempio il club necessita di un aumento di capitale non è limitante aere un colosso con magari lo stesso 10% della società ch fattura 200 mil/anno come quella dei magneti?



Io sono tutto tranne che un esperto,mi definirei un tifoso obbiettivo e molto molto critico hahah xD

Cmq i cinesi sono molto ricchi (i più ricchi) ma non agiscono come i sceicchi o l'Abramovič di turno , loro sono per il motto "l'unione fa la forza".


Prendono il Milan non solo per la storia di investire sul calcio o farsi pubblicità, loro ci vogliono creare attorno un business e fare del Milan una società che crea utili tutti gli anni.

Non mi stupisce il fatto dello stadio di proprietà,della quotazione in borsa e non mi stupirei se creassero un azionariato diffuso.

Per quanto riguarda i nomi delle aziende che sono dentro l'affare io ci andrei con i piedi di piombo prima di farli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Ottobre 2016)

Il primo a parlare di cessione? Campopiano

Il primo a parlare di Galatioto? Campopiano

Il primo a dire di stare calmi per il preliminare? Campopiano

Il primo a parlare di incontri Maldini Fassone? Campopiano 

Va bene evidenziare gli errori, ma resta comunque il giornalista che ha dato di più in questa vicenda. Rispetto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Ottobre 2016)

Noto che c'è una certa propensione a prendere per buone le notizie favorevoli e a spuzzonare quelle che lo sono meno.
Ci vorrebbe un po' più di distacco, anche per non rimanere sconcertati _dopo._
Ben vengano i nuovi investitori, se verranno, ma preferisco attendere la fine del giro di giostra per esultare.
E ancora di più, vorrei vedere come si muoveranno 'sti cinesi sull'organizzazione della società e successivamente sul mercato.
Stiamo tranquilli: a fine Gennaio tireremo le somme di tutto...


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il primo a parlare di cessione? Campopiano
> 
> Il primo a parlare di Galatioto? Campopiano
> 
> ...



Campopiano ha qualcuno "dentro".

Probabilmente pure la storia di Galatioto e Gancikoff in Sardegna era vera, da come mi è sembrato di capire c'è stata una riedizione de "la notte dei lunghi coltelli" in quelle ore. Per me questo Yonghong Li è un mezzo squalo (in senso affettuoso), gli avrà dato fastidio qualche cosa e avrà segato tutti...tanto di gente pronta a comprare il Milan ce n'era in abbondanza, magari Gancicoff e Galatioto erano fuori le porte di Villa Certosa (o in volo per la Sardegna) e la spaccatura è avvenuta in quei momenti eh.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il primo a parlare di cessione? Campopiano
> 
> Il primo a parlare di Galatioto? Campopiano
> 
> ...



Devo dire che pure io ad un certo punto l'ho snobbato, ma devo ammettere col senno di poi che le fonti le aveva e le ha...se poi hanno avuto casini interni non è di certo colpa sua. Credo che a differenza d'altri (quasi tutti) lui abbia davvero parlato quando aveva notizie per lui certe (che poi le cose siano andate diversamente, amen) ma per lo meno non ha inventato di sana pianta.
Certo che sentire le persone che danno del buffone a Campopiano andare dietro a Ravezzani è tutto dire: grottesco e ridicolo.


----------



## Coripra (12 Ottobre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Noto che c'è una certa propensione a prendere per buone le notizie favorevoli e a spuzzonare quelle che lo sono meno.
> Ci vorrebbe un po' più di distacco, anche per non rimanere sconcertati _dopo._
> Ben vengano i nuovi investitori, se verranno, ma preferisco attendere la fine del giro di giostra per esultare.
> E ancora di più, vorrei vedere come si muoveranno 'sti cinesi sull'organizzazione della società e successivamente sul mercato.
> Stiamo tranquilli: a fine Gennaio tireremo le somme di tutto...



Io vedo anche esattamente l'opposto: decine di post pseudo- apocalittici ad ogni uscita di Forchielli o Festa & consimili con conseguente richiami da parte di forumisti che invitano alla calma e ad aspettare gennaio...

e quindi che facciamo?
Chiudiamo baracca e burattini fino a gennaio?


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Noto che c'è una certa propensione a prendere per buone le notizie favorevoli e a spuzzonare quelle che lo sono meno.
> Ci vorrebbe un po' più di distacco, anche per non rimanere sconcertati _dopo._
> Ben vengano i nuovi investitori, se verranno, ma preferisco attendere la fine del giro di giostra per esultare.
> E ancora di più, vorrei vedere come si muoveranno 'sti cinesi sull'organizzazione della società e successivamente sul mercato.
> Stiamo tranquilli: a fine Gennaio tireremo le somme di tutto...



Guarda, Campopiano da come ha scritto nell'articolo e da come ha scritto su Twitter, bhè, non dico che sia certa la notizia perchè lo sarà solo con l'ufficialità, ma qui lui ci sta rimettendo la carriera che solo ora inizia a prendere il volo...l'ha scritto in maniera velata che la sua fonte è dentro e che la sua fonte gliel'ha confermato, magari pure facendogli vedere qualche documento. E' troppo "sicuro" sulla storia.

Qui veramente si rischia che in settimana o quella dopo si arrivi al closing.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Noto che c'è una certa propensione a prendere per buone le notizie favorevoli e a spuzzonare quelle che lo sono meno.
> Ci vorrebbe un po' più di distacco, anche per non rimanere sconcertati _dopo._
> Ben vengano i nuovi investitori, se verranno, ma preferisco attendere la fine del giro di giostra per esultare.
> E ancora di più, vorrei vedere come si muoveranno 'sti cinesi sull'organizzazione della società e successivamente sul mercato.
> Stiamo tranquilli: a fine Gennaio tireremo le somme di tutto...



A me sembra l'esatto opposto


----------



## Coripra (12 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me sembra l'esatto opposto



siamo in due (+)


----------



## mabadi (12 Ottobre 2016)

.


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Noto che c'è una certa propensione a prendere per buone le notizie favorevoli e a spuzzonare quelle che lo sono meno.
> Ci vorrebbe un po' più di distacco, anche per non rimanere sconcertati _dopo._
> Ben vengano i nuovi investitori, se verranno, ma preferisco attendere la fine del giro di giostra per esultare.
> E ancora di più, vorrei vedere come si muoveranno 'sti cinesi sull'organizzazione della società e successivamente sul mercato.
> Stiamo tranquilli: a fine Gennaio tireremo le somme di tutto...



Onestamente noto nettamente il contrario, tra lo scetticismo che si trascina da mesi e la macchina del fango in atto da tempo contro la cessione.

Lo stesso Campopiano ha scritto su twitter, a chi gli ha chiesto, che nessuno può capire quello che passato professionalmente e umanamente per aver avuto la bravura e la fortuna di essere un giornalista informato sui fatti.


----------



## renzo77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Aggiornameto : pare che il frontaliere svizzero sia irreperibile


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2016)

_*Mauro Suma: "Da Fininvest trapela grande serenità sulla cordata e i soldi che devono arrivare. Tutto procede a vele spiegate."*_


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Ottobre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Noto che c'è una certa propensione a prendere per buone le notizie favorevoli e a spuzzonare quelle che lo sono meno.
> Ci vorrebbe un po' più di distacco, anche per non rimanere sconcertati _dopo._
> Ben vengano i nuovi investitori, se verranno, ma preferisco attendere la fine del giro di giostra per esultare.
> E ancora di più, vorrei vedere come si muoveranno 'sti cinesi sull'organizzazione della società e successivamente sul mercato.
> Stiamo tranquilli: a fine Gennaio tireremo le somme di tutto...


Osvaldo prova a leggere i topic aperti sulle pagliacciate di Forchielli o su Festa che diceva che i cinesi avevano chiesto dei prestiti alle banche perchè non hanno i soldi per il closing, o Ravezzani che diceva che Galliani rimarrà nel Cda a coordinare (?) Fassone.
Troverai un mucchio di utenti che hanno commentato le notizie con un pessimismo e una negatività che secondo me sono inspiegabili.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. Un dubbio per i nostri esperti @Re e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], ma perché in una simile operazione il governo ha dovuto mettere insieme tutto i pezzi e non presentarsi solo con Yonghong Li + Huarong/Haixia?
> Perché coinvolgere "piccole" aziende quali quelle a dei magneti è quella delle lattine?
> I fondi come funzionano? Se ad esempio il club necessita di un aumento di capitale non è limitante aere un colosso con magari lo stesso 10% della società ch fattura 200 mil/anno come quella dei magneti?



Anche io avevo questo dubbio e poi sono arrivato ad una conclusione che non so se possa essere verosimile o no ma regge. Semplicemente operazione gestita dal governo ( qualora fossero confermate queste aziende) e inseriscono aziende minori che sono in difficoltà tra l'altro, per "aiutarle". Come? valorizzando il milan e tramite quotazione alla borsa potrebbero guadagnarci un casino di soldi oltre a farsi pubblicità. Con una mossa risolvi due problemi...


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

renzo77 ha scritto:


> Aggiornameto : pare che il frontaliere svizzero sia irreperibile



Se ho capito di chi parli, sembra sia a Las Vegas...almeno questo appare sui social.


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Io vedo anche esattamente l'opposto: decine di post pseudo- apocalittici ad ogni uscita di Forchielli o Festa & consimili con conseguente richiami da parte di forumisti che invitano alla calma e ad aspettare gennaio...
> 
> e quindi che facciamo?
> Chiudiamo baracca e burattini fino a gennaio?



concordo, non si contano le pagine per ogni baggianata di Ravezzani, Forchielli, Festa e compagnia, e quando c'è qualche bomba positiva, data da uno dei giornalisti che più ci ha preso e potenzialmente avvalorata dalle parole del nano stesso ("ho venduto a uno Stato" "aziende statali cinesi"), si snobba e si dice di star calmi..evviva..


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Guarda, Campopiano da come ha scritto nell'articolo e da come ha scritto su Twitter, bhè, non dico che sia certa la notizia perchè lo sarà solo con l'ufficialità, ma qui lui ci sta rimettendo la carriera che solo ora inizia a prendere il volo...l'ha scritto in maniera velata che la sua fonte è dentro e che la sua fonte gliel'ha confermato, magari pure facendogli vedere qualche documento. E' troppo "sicuro" sulla storia.
> 
> *Qui veramente si rischia che in settimana o quella dopo si arrivi al closing.*


*

*
beh se gli hanno confermato i nomi vuol dire che ormai siamo alle battute finali e quindi le fonti interne possono ''forzare''un pò i loro rispettivi patti di riservatezza.Se il closing è vicino non lo so ma molto probabilmente a breve verrà svelata la lista.


----------



## naliM77 (12 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> [/B]
> beh se gli hanno confermato i nomi vuol dire che ormai siamo alle battute finali e quindi le fonti interne possono ''forzare''un pò i loro rispettivi patti di riservatezza.Se il closing è vicino non lo so ma molto probabilmente a breve verrà svelata la lista.



Non voglio dire che credo ad un closing al 20 ottobre eh...dico solo che vista l'improvvisa accelerazione, non mi riterrei stupito della cosa.

Sono sempre più convinto che la data più probabile per motivi di bilancio sia il mese di dicembre...ma alla fine tutto va bene


----------



## Reblanck (12 Ottobre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Guarda, Campopiano da come ha scritto nell'articolo e da come ha scritto su Twitter, bhè, non dico che sia certa la notizia perchè lo sarà solo con l'ufficialità, ma qui lui ci sta rimettendo la carriera che solo ora inizia a prendere il volo...l'ha scritto in maniera velata che la sua fonte è dentro e che la sua fonte gliel'ha confermato, magari pure facendogli vedere qualche documento. E' troppo "sicuro" sulla storia.
> 
> Qui veramente si rischia che in settimana o quella dopo si arrivi al closing.



Si era sicuro anche di Robin Lee,Baidu,Jack Ma,Galatioto ect ect 
Campopiano è solo uno speculatore niente più e niente meno,ha già alzato il tiro dicendo che è possibile l'anticipazione del closing in 8 giorni,quanto vuoi scommettere che tra 8 giorni dirà la settimana prossima ? 
Non capisco perché in questo forum e solo in questo forum si debba dare cosi tanto credito a questo campopiano,vabbhe ma già io lo so il motivo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> _*Mauro Suma: "Da Fininvest trapela grande serenità sulla cordata e i soldi che devono arrivare. Tutto procede a vele spiegate."*_



Ma ancora parla questo ?? L hanno silurato in ogni lavoro per manifesta incapacità e parla ancora ?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ancora parla questo ?? L hanno silurato in ogni lavoro per manifesta incapacità e parla ancora ?


La cosa più bella da ridere è che ora, come se niente fosse, si schiera come dice lui a "vele spiegate" verso la nuova proprietà... avrà mica paura di perdere il posto? Ahah


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella da ridere è che ora, come se niente fosse, si schiera come dice lui a "vele spiegate" verso la nuova proprietà... avrà mica paura di perdere il posto? Ahah



L'ha già perso....e gli sta bene..
Capisco dovesse fare il direttore e difendere prima di tutto il suo posto di lavoro ma ha cercato per mesi di mistificare la realtà come i suoi padroni.E'arrivato perfino a dire che la crisi è cominciata con Seedorf...

Via via sciò!!!


----------



## clanton (12 Ottobre 2016)

Io avrei un desiderio ora ...... vedere Forchielli ..leggere Forchielli ... sentire Forchielli


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Ottobre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> *Noto che c'è una certa propensione a prendere per buone le notizie favorevoli e a spuzzonare quelle che lo sono meno.
> Ci vorrebbe un po' più di distacco, anche per non rimanere sconcertati dopo.*
> Ben vengano i nuovi investitori, se verranno, ma preferisco attendere la fine del giro di giostra per esultare.
> E ancora di più, vorrei vedere come si muoveranno 'sti cinesi sull'organizzazione della società e successivamente sul mercato.
> Stiamo tranquilli: a fine Gennaio tireremo le somme di tutto...


Oltre all'evidenziato che stra-stra quoto la mia curiosità mi spinge a capire come sia possibile che la stessa fonte (giornalista o testata che sia) viene giudicata in base alla notizia che riporta...se è favorevole allora lo si loda mentre se è pessimista lo si spernacchia e si mette in dubbio la sua buona fede...
Vorrei ricordare che Campopiano è il ''controllore di volo'' che ha preso dai radar gli aerei di Galatioto diretto in Sardegna e quello di Betancour in viaggio verso Milano per firmare il nuovo contratto...


----------



## Sotiris (12 Ottobre 2016)

ma questo Campopiano parla ancora?


----------



## Coripra (12 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Si era sicuro anche di Robin Lee,Baidu,Jack Ma,Galatioto ect ect
> Campopiano è solo uno speculatore niente più e niente meno,ha già alzato il tiro dicendo che è possibile l'anticipazione del closing in 8 giorni,quanto vuoi scommettere che tra 8 giorni dirà la settimana prossima ?
> Non capisco perché in questo forum e solo in questo forum si debba dare cosi tanto credito a questo campopiano,vabbhe ma già io lo so il motivo..



Ci hai scoperto.... prendiamo la mazzetta!


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Io avrei un desiderio ora ...... vedere Forchielli ..leggere Forchielli ... sentire Forchielli



E' più possibilista...


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2016)

*Luca Pagni: "China Huarong, fondo governativo, è una delle società che al preliminare era disponibile a investire. Vedremo come al closing, ma ha avuto un ruolo importantissimo per sbloccare la trattativa essendo filiazione del governo cinese."*


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: "China Huarong, fondo governativo, è una delle società che al preliminare era disponibile a investire. Vedremo come al closing, ma ha avuto un ruolo importantissimo per sbloccare la trattativa essendo filiazione del governo cinese."*



Se conferma anche Pagni siamo a cavallo... Domanda: per "disposta a investire sul mercato al preliminare" si intende sul mercato, giusto?


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: "China Huarong, fondo governativo, è una delle società che al preliminare era disponibile a investire. Vedremo come al closing, ma ha avuto un ruolo importantissimo per sbloccare la trattativa essendo filiazione del governo cinese."*



Booooooom 

Che goduria ste news


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2016)

*La Stampa su China Huarong e TCL* -)  http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tra...ta-degli-investitori-vt40962.html#post1075710


----------



## Roger84 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna santa, non vedo l'ora che arrivi il closing per godere come un riccio in calore!!!!!!!
Ritorneremo presto nel calcio che ci compete!!!!!


----------



## smallball (12 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: "China Huarong, fondo governativo, è una delle società che al preliminare era disponibile a investire. Vedremo come al closing, ma ha avuto un ruolo importantissimo per sbloccare la trattativa essendo filiazione del governo cinese."*



fantastica notizia!!


----------



## Reblanck (12 Ottobre 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ma questo Campopiano parla ancora?



La domanda giusta.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> La domanda giusta.



Sinceramente non capisco questo accanimento, a quanto leggo pochi post quì sopra, la notizia viene confermata anche da La Stampa, che finora ci ha SEMPRE (se mi sbaglio liberi di dimostrarlo) azzeccato..sia sull'esclusiva che sul preliminare che sui cinesi in Sardegna da Berlusconi..c'è stato un periodo, dalla firma dell'esclusiva fino alla notizia di TCL, in cui Campopiano è andato alla cieca o è arrivato in ritardo rispetto ai colleghi, adesso sembra essere tornato sul pezzo con queste indiscrezioni sugli investitori, per me assolutamente credibili.
Io sono il primo che bacchetta chi spara panzane, così come ha fatto il Campopiano dell'ultimo mese/mese e mezzo, ma bisogna riconoscerne anche i meriti quando da la notizia per primo e poi tutti gli altri si accodano.
Certo, se aspettiamo l'ufficialità per tutto, allora chiudiamo baracca e burattini e non apriamo proprio più topic fino al closing


----------



## ScArsenal83 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se conferma anche Pagni siamo a cavallo... Domanda: per "disposta a investire sul mercato al preliminare" si intende sul mercato, giusto?



Mi sa che hai letto una cosa per un'altra...è scritto che al preliminare era disposta ad investire...inteso per l'acquisizione ...il mercato non c'entra proprio niente


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai letto una cosa per un'altra...è scritto che al preliminare era disposta ad investire...inteso per l'acquisizione ...il mercato non c'entra proprio niente



appunto per questo ho chiesto, dato che si poteva intendere in entrambi i modi (in effetti sarebbe stata l'eccezione nella cordata però boh, può essere che una delle varie aziende volesse fare qualche investimento da subito).
comunque ho letto l'articolo de La Stampa, chiarito il dubbio.


----------



## Reblanck (13 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco questo accanimento, a quanto leggo pochi post quì sopra, la notizia viene confermata anche da La Stampa, che finora ci ha SEMPRE (se mi sbaglio liberi di dimostrarlo) azzeccato..sia sull'esclusiva che sul preliminare che sui cinesi in Sardegna da Berlusconi..c'è stato un periodo, dalla firma dell'esclusiva fino alla notizia di TCL, in cui Campopiano è andato alla cieca o è arrivato in ritardo rispetto ai colleghi, adesso sembra essere tornato sul pezzo con queste indiscrezioni sugli investitori, per me assolutamente credibili.
> Io sono il primo che bacchetta chi spara panzane, così come ha fatto il Campopiano dell'ultimo mese/mese e mezzo, ma bisogna riconoscerne anche i meriti quando da la notizia per primo e poi tutti gli altri si accodano.
> Certo, se aspettiamo l'ufficialità per tutto, allora chiudiamo baracca e burattini e non apriamo proprio più topic fino al closing



Guarda non voglio parlare del argomento Campopiano perché altrimenti verrei bannato,l'ho scritto tutto maggio e giugno quello che pensavo di Campopiano e ci ho sempre preso.
Vai a rileggerti tutte le panzane che ha scritto e detto e quante volte ha scritto "la prossima settimana".
Avete la memoria corta e mi da fastidio che da alcuni sia considerato una specie di "bibbia" quando fino ad adesso ha solo detto panzane.
Poi se vuoi credergli fai pure, che me frega a me ? Ma per me rimane solo uno speculatore,basta andare a vedere che prima della storia della cessione del Milan nessuno sapeva nemmeno della sua esistenza.
Consiglio anche di non aspettarsi molto dai nomi di questi cinesi , perché oramai questi "giornalisti" ci hanno creato una situazione da sogno con nomi altisonanti come è successo in passato e poi cosa è accaduto ? Parola d'ordine: " C A L M A "


----------



## Igniorante (13 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Guarda non voglio parlare del argomento Campopiano perché altrimenti verrei bannato,l'ho scritto tutto maggio e giugno quello che pensavo di Campopiano e ci ho sempre preso.
> Vai a rileggerti tutte le panzane che ha scritto e detto e quante volte ha scritto "la prossima settimana".
> Avete la memoria corta e mi da fastidio che da alcuni sia considerato una specie di "bibbia" quando fino ad adesso ha solo detto panzane.
> Poi se vuoi credergli fai pure, che me frega a me ? Ma per me rimane solo uno speculatore,basta andare a vedere che prima della storia della cessione del Milan nessuno sapeva nemmeno della sua esistenza.



Penso che possiamo discuterne civilmente e tranquillamente, no? 
Personalmente non lo considero affatto una sorta di Bibbia, ed innegabilmente dall'esclusiva in poi non ci ha più preso..allo stesso modo, però, bisogna riconoscere che prima di quella è stato il più affidabile..il che non vuol dire che ha azzeccato TUTTO, anzi i tweet su Benatia e su Evergrande me li ricordo molto bene, però il fatto che abbia azzeccato alcune date importanti (a cominciare dal primo viaggio di Galatioto in Italia) mi fa capire che ha degli agganci e quindi sa (anzi può sapere) qualcosa in più degli altri.

In generale, comunque, contesto il fatto che si snobbino le news positive, magari date da qualcuno abbastanza affidabile, e invece si inizi a dare di matto per le baggianate dei Ravezzani di turno, gente che fa del ballismo e del sensazionalismo uno stile di vita.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Ottobre 2016)

Campopiano è controverso...ci ha preso e ha sparato cavolate...vabbe ci sta...a me da fastidio il suo atteggiamento...non so mi sembra quasi finto modesto...poi non lo conosco e non voglio azzardare giudizi....ma è innegabile che si sia fatto un nome solo grazie a qualcuno che all inizio gli passava belle news...poi quando questa fonte è venuta meno solo castronate....ora spero abbia di nuovo agganci. Stop...della sua reputazione interessa meno di zero


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2016)

*Si torna on topic. Altri interventi off verranno cancellati.*


----------



## Reblanck (13 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> i tweet su Benatia e su Evergrande me li ricordo molto bene



Solo questi ricordi ? xD 
Diceva anche che dietro c'era Robin Lee e il giorno dopo veniva puntualmente smentito e tante altre cose,dai su non scherziamo.
Cmq allora il "giornalista" lo posso fare pure io,ne dico talmente tante di panzanate che prima o poi una la becco.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> appunto per questo ho chiesto, dato che si poteva intendere in entrambi i modi (in effetti sarebbe stata l'eccezione nella cordata però boh, può essere che una delle varie aziende volesse fare qualche investimento da subito).
> comunque ho letto l'articolo de La Stampa, chiarito il dubbio.



Non per qualcosa...ma il modo in cui si poteva intendere era solo uno......


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Solo questi ricordi ? xD
> Diceva anche che dietro c'era Robin Lee e il giorno dopo veniva puntualmente smentito e tante altre cose,dai su non scherziamo.
> Cmq allora il "giornalista" lo posso fare pure io,ne dico talmente tante di panzanate che prima o poi una la becco.



Ancora mi vengono i brividi se ripenso a come ho scoperto tutto! ahahahahah
Comunque tra tutti i giornalisti sportivi d'italia ce ne saranno forse 2-3 seri....tutti gli altri rientrano della tua critica


----------

